# would a Taser work on a grizzly bear?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

last time I tried karate on a bear, it didn't work out too well. wondering if this would be more effective?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

If the needles can find their way through the thick skin under the thick fur... 8-/


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

only if the bear was wet 

smith and wesson would be more effective.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2019)

Ah c'mon, be a man.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2019)

Only on the nose. We have an electric fence for bears around our bee yard. It is an extra strong shock, compared to cattle fencing. But the trick is to wire salmon cans and put some peanut butter in the can. The bear goes up and sniffs the can and ZAP!!!!. But that is one of the only few spots it will work. One bee keeper said when a bear got zapped it was so pissed off it knocked down some trees that were pretty big.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

It would work to %^&* him off if you got him on the snout. I can think of a few people that cary tasers daily that I would like to see try it out.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I would like to know if it does too. But I would like to get that information second hand.

I heard of a guy that survived a Grizzly attack unscathed with only a single shot .22. Unlike the friend who was with him who he shot in the knee. (I think I've told that one before).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

By the time you're close enough to a Griz or visa versa to get him, he's got you, no matter what. Probably not as good as bear spray which isn't that good close up. The only Smith and Wesson I would prefer to have is a model 1100 pump, full mag.....00 buck and slugs. When I told a friend who guides for a living that I'd be using the 44Mag as a back up against bears he said I'd better be a good shot at 100 yards and not to go for the head.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Ah c'mon, be a man.


You need the right suit. Sad to find out that Troy was killed in a crash last year.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

To be on equal terms, the bear should have a taser too. Quickest draw wins.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

LanceT said:


> To be on equal terms, the bear should have a taser too. Quickest draw wins.


Bear doesn't need a tazer. Have you seen the claws and teeth on those things. Any you're probably not as fast as a bear. A tazer can shoot up to 10 yards so you haved to wait as something big and bad is running at you at up to 40 MPH.....it covers 50 yards in about 3 seconds. How do you tell if it's a Griz or a Black, climb a tree. If it climbs the tree after you, it's a black.....if it knocks the tree over it's a Griz.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2019)

Tickle it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Never been close to a grizzly. Never carried a taser. Wouldn't want to experiment with any combination of them. You guys knock yourselves out, I'll wait for the news reports.

Have been very close to a pissed off black bear (cubs nearby) with nothing more than a brush axe, a sheath knife, and the good sense to back away slowly. Have watched others on my campsite and in the bush where they can appear harmless, though I wouldn't want to cross one anytime. If there's food, cubs, or any perceived threat, they can change their demeanor pretty fast. Watched one once take a step or two and swivel 180 degrees at the water's edge so fast it was a blur. Luckily, I was out in deep water and far enough away, but felt the stink-eye profoundly.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

My son was smart enough not to get out of his car. This was not that far west of Rocky.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Love the soundtrack. Great bear-fightin' music. A little disappoint that there were no actual conflicts, or blood-lettings. Oh well, can't have everything.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Glad I am in the east. Those and mountain lions would keep me out of nature out west unless I had a 300 magnum in my hand.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Glad I am in the east. Those and mountain lions would keep me out of nature out west unless I had a 300 magnum in my hand.


don’t be such a pussy,. Bears are friends and mountain lions don’t exist


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

vadsy said:


> don’t be such a pussy,. Bears are friends and mountain lions don’t exist


tell that to the tourists. My brother lived in northern BC for a couple years worked in a mine and ran a trap line for 6 months or so. They are not pets.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

bolero said:


> last time I tried karate on a bear, it didn't work out too well. wondering if this would be more effective?


Dunno, but please film the attempt.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> tell that to the tourists. My brother lived in northern BC for a couple years worked in a mine and ran a trap line for 6 months or so. They are not pets.


whatevs, more cuddles for me


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Love the soundtrack. Great bear-fightin' music. A little disappoint that there were no actual conflicts, or blood-lettings. Oh well, can't have everything.


A friend of mine was knocked off his bike by a momma black with cubs. Has some interesting scars on his arms. Another friend was at Liard Hotsprings in Aug. '97. I've had a few close run ins myself including at Ross Lake and on the Adams River......camping on a motorcycle.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

They're very cute. Are you sure they don't like a nice belly-rub?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> whatevs, more cuddles for me


I guess that makes you the Bear, huh.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I guess that makes you the Bear, huh.


only if that’s what you go out looking for


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

we get the occasional black bear out back ... just stay quiet , don't move and let them continue on their way.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> Dunno, but please film the attempt


no need to ... his nick name is stumpy.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@bolero Try this home-made flame thrower combo as well. Please post video.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

oldjoat said:


> we get the occasional black bear out back ... just stay quiet , don't move and let them continue on their way.


Our experience runs counter to this. We make lots of noise - lots of human noise. Black and browns don't want anything to do with us and surprise is our worst element in that case. Especially if there are cubs involved. 

On the other hand, with grizzlies, human sound is akin to a dinner bell. Totally different strategy required. We don't have griz in our back yards, just brown and blacks. Deal with them on a weekly basis. I damn near ran into a female black and two cubs a couple of weeks ago, middle of the day on a fairly busy bike trail. I just stopped and slowly backed away. The went the other way.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

the ones out back are just looking for food and have a one track mind ... you normally hear them well before they see you ... 
so keeping out of range and safe is pretty easy .


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

oldjoat said:


> the ones out back are just looking for food and have a one track mind ... you normally hear them well before they see you ...
> so keeping out of range and safe is pretty easy .


Same out here. Whether they're coming out of hibernation, going into hibernation or somewhere in between, they are looking for food. 

Perhaps the difference is - riding a bike in the forest, you can be on one well before either you or it knows what's happening. Sound is our best defense in this case. 

I've been on my bike by myself (silent) and had a bear run out of a ditch. I saw the big black snout and thought 'dog'. We were on a collision course and if not for the bear re-directing, we probably would have collided (this happened in less than 2 seconds). I wonder what woulda happened then. It's just good that neither of us wants to fvck with the other. LOL


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> View attachment 259860
> @bolero Try this home-made flame thrower combo as well. Please post video.


Works almost as good as bear spray. So does hair spray and a lighter.




more for self defense against nasty persons tho..


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

coming around a tight corner, I rode my mountain bike right through a mother black bear & her 3 cubs, when I lived out west

freaked us all out pretty good. I hit my brakes, then realized I would stop right in the middle of them, so started peddling again. but there was a steep hill right around the bend!!

I ran into a bear on almost every ride, that summer. they were everywhere

Finally I got a bear bell & stuck it on my handlebars. After that. every bear I saw was always running the other way, by the time I saw them

worked great for hikers too, actually. easy to surprise people on the trails as well


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> the ones out back are just looking for food and have a one track mind ... you normally hear them well before they see you ...
> so keeping out of range and safe is pretty easy .


Once they want you as food they are one track minded. A few years back one came out of the bush and into a camp north of Ft. Mac. and got one of the workers. Nothing any of the other workers did could stop it. Then there was the grow op in southern B.C. where the guy fed the blacks so they would stick around. There's a lot of them around my younger brother's place.....probably the decendents of the ones we used to run into when I was growing up in the area. Sometimes they run and sometimes they don't.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> got one of the workers.


good reason to wash up after national hamburger day. and stay away from strawberry body wash.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> good reason to wash up after national hamburger day. and stay away from strawberry body wash.


 well, sometimes they just go after people as food, regardless


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Works almost as good as bear spray. So does hair spray and a lighter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took one of those to the face in high school. Surreal sight watching the flames roll out of the can at your eyes


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I took one of those to the face in high school. Surreal sight watching the flames roll out of the can at your eyes


We might have know related girls. Back then with Bee Hive hair, mini skirts and large purses most girls had a can of haispray and a Zippo or strike anywhere matches. This took a lot of hairspray.








I got flamed on the back of my hand......one of those, "Let's see if this works" kinda things. My girl friend was vary appologetic for a long while. It hurt like hell. Rumour had it that one of the football players got scortched at the drive in.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm not gonna make any jokes about a weenie roast.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I've never seen a grizzly before but ran face to face into a black bear while salmon fishing a couple of years ago. Scared the livin'-be-jesus out of each other. We both went opposite directions, not sure which of us was faster.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

SaucyJack said:


> I've never seen a grizzly before but ran face to face into a black bear while salmon fishing a couple of years ago. Scared the livin'-be-jesus out of each other. We both went opposite directions, not sure which of us was faster.


While we all know the answer to "does a bear shit in the woods", perhaps we now need to know who or what else shits in the woods. At a gallop, that is. 

Scary at the time, but they do make for great stories. As long as you live to tell them.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

During my high school and college years I was working as a bushcutter operator. Not those you are using in your garden but the bigger one with an harness and a motor of 35 cc. Those can cut a three the size of your chest in a few seconds.

One day a coworker got surprised by a black bear (in Qc there's no Grizzlys) and he deceided to hit it with the brushcutter.

The saw got stuck in hair/skin/fat of the bear. Since he was tied to the machine via the harness I let you imagine how bad he looked when someone finaly unlock the security handle of his harness.

The attack was savage! The bear was so pissed, scared and hurt, he fights for his life, my coworker never came back to work!

In conclusion, I am pretty sure if you try to shoot a Grizzly with a teaser, you will die!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

he made a lot of bad LIFE decisions didn't he....

probably right after he said "hold my beer , watch this"


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Ti-Ron said:


> In conclusion, I am pretty sure if you try to shoot a Grizzly with a teaser, you will die!


That was my take on it.

Even if you plug it with a .303 it’s likely to keep coming at you for a bit.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> That was my take on it.
> 
> Even if you plug it with a .303 it’s likely to keep coming at you for a bit.


Yup. 



 that's why you use 00buck and slugs.....you blow it apart. No too sure what this guy had but it wasn't enough.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

So there you are, in a tree


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> That was my take on it.
> 
> Even if you plug it with a .303 it’s likely to keep coming at you for a bit.


I'd like to be at a comfortable 250yds before testing my luck on Griz with my .303


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

just saw this in the news, man this guy is lucky to be alive!

Grizzly bear with three cubs mauls man in northern B.C. | CBC News


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bolero said:


> just saw this in the news, man this guy is lucky to be alive!
> 
> Grizzly bear with three cubs mauls man in northern B.C. | CBC News


I spent three months with a patching crew in that area, from Endako in the west to Tete Jaune Cache in the east. For the most part no one got anymore than 30' from their truck or the guys with the tiger torches. We were armed. Never had too much problems with Grizzlys, except where there was road kill. It was the Blacks you had to look out for and the occasional cat. I think the noise and the smell kept the Griz away.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Don't run them over or you will have to buy a new tire.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

crazy


----------

